# Repacking



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

My gun is spitting. From my harrasement of paint store clerks I have been informed that my Spitting is more than likely a gun issue. 

anyways doing some rnd on youtube of course ( what a great resource that the internet has provided,, its buck rogers type S#$T...) heres a repacking vid i stumbled across for us "Non pro's" (whatever that means) ( sometimes I think it means a person who is humble enough to understand he doesn't know everything)>>>

anyways maybe its informative to someone.

I digress

http://www.youtube.com/user/urepair#p/u/1/yKANLy62McY


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That video is from one of our own members, mr.fixit. He has some more in a thread here and is a great resource to our members.
I often find great resources out on the net and love it when I see it comes from one of PT's members!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks Chris. I have some gun repair videos coming soon. I was at Graco and Titan a few weeks ago and at my house in North Carolina 2 weeks ago so I am a little behind on my stuff. There will also be a few more repack videos to follow. I intend on doing a Speeflo repack video after the guns are done


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Jason if you pm me and tell me what type of gun you have I can get you to the correct factory website for a part number and the manual number that will help you to repair your gun


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Spitting is a gun issue, not a repacking issue. When my gun starts spitting, its not fully closing. Not sure what gun you have, but most likely you can get a rebuild kit for it. It may sound like it's too exacting, but after I rebuilt my gun for the first time, I was relieved at how straight forward and easy it was, hard to mess up.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I went to take of the front Nut of the gun( ASM 500 Contractor Gun) .dont know what its called to see if the needle looked dirty.. its not. the filter had some crud on it.. so was going to do a water test ... Now the thing wont even prime.... wtf I always clean my sprayer pro and always right after if not shortly after...i think i have to rent one for this weeks event... 

I spray around 5 to ten times a year.. had 540 titan for 4 to 5 years now..

whats with these repacking places in toronto... they say it takes liek a couple hours at the most... But then they tell you it'll be ready in a few days..... argh F$%K

I'll spray the whole place in a day hopefully then ill only have to rent for a day...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

jason123 said:


> I went to take of the front Nut of the gun( ASM 500 Contractor Gun) .dont know what its called to see if the needle looked dirty.. its not. the filter had some crud on it.. so was going to do a water test ... Now the thing wont even prime.... wtf I always clean my sprayer pro and always right after if not shortly after...i think i have to rent one for this weeks event...
> 
> I spray around 5 to ten times a year.. had 540 titan for 4 to 5 years now..
> 
> ...


We rented from Peter at Prime Time before, not expensive.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

On Graco guns its the spring that loses its springyness, you can try tightening the nut at the back just a little to help try and reduce spitting. That can help, but not for long as the gun needs rebuilding.
In other words, turn the nut for just that spray job, because it's not meant as a real fix. 

I would also suggest going easy at turning the trigger nut at the end of spray guns. They're set for optimum when new or after a rebuild. You might end up wondering what
it was set at before you started messing with it, lol. That's a lot test sprays and sometimes paint going nowhere while fiddling with it on a job that needs to move along.

PS. Some of the rebuild kits I bought for my Graco Contractor gun were made by some generic company for paint stores. The steel in the spring was of inferior quality.
The gun started spitting again in a lot less time than Graco rebuild kits with the higher quality steel for the spring, which is an important part of any gun rebuild kit.


----------

